# Urgent advice needed - how to evict livery from hell



## Oriel (15 February 2013)

We've ended up being duped into offering a 'port in a storm' to a livery by another local YO. Turns out they are certainly not the decent types she said they were!! 

We need to get them off the yard ASAP for various reasons - not least of which is for the sanity of our other liveries.

We haven't given them a contract (which we would do in normal circumstances) as it was never going to a long term stay. 

Problem is that they are extremely abusive/aggressive. Over the last few days I've had abusive texts and phone calls right up to late evening. She really is a vile woman.

I know people will say tie the horses outside the yard and lock the gate but I've a nasty feeling we'd end up breaching a law of some sort.

Can anyone offer advice on what to do to evict her from the yard? We've already told her she and her friends and family are not to come onto the yard - they can go straight to the field to do their horses but that's all. 

We'll probably have to enlist the services of a solicitor - can anyone recommend one who is experienced in the sort of situation who is in the West Sussex area?


----------



## serena2005 (15 February 2013)

Sorry no advice but good luck! Sounds awful!


----------



## Tinypony (15 February 2013)

Speak to the police about the abusive calls and messages.  Tackle it a bit laterally.  Once you've spoken to the police you might be clearer on how to get her off.


----------



## horsesatemymoney (15 February 2013)

Erm, could you take the advice of the police before you do anything? That way if they note you may have issues then you might be halfway to having them help you if it goes wrong- good luck I don't envy you!


----------



## Luci07 (15 February 2013)

Try CAB or if you are a gold member the BHS helpline. Check your household insurance to see if you have legal cover under your house insurance as well.

While taking legal advice, and if this woman is as awful as you say. I would tell your liveries to take all non essential items home, and ensure everything else is heavily padlocked. Quite frankly if she is that vile I would also be padlocking stable yard gates as well. I would also be having words with the other YO but suspect she might well have said they were fine to get them off her back.


----------



## weebarney (15 February 2013)

hope you get something sorted soon. I have a feeling the only way of doing it quickly would be illegal tactics. We had a woman from hell renting one of our fields who didnt think she needed to pay rent, feed her horses or fix any fences and this is someone involved with a GB TEAM i was shocked when i found out. I have to admit i was at the point of dumping her horses in a farmers field and changing the locks on my gates but luckily she bu@@ered off of her own accord.


----------



## Polos Mum (15 February 2013)

I'd be interested to know the police's view, I had a similary nasty woman here and the only way I got rid was telling her honestly that I was coming home to load them up and take them back to a field she was still renting (she only had 3 days left on the lease but it was technically still hers) her horses were so 'precious' and couldn't possibly be handled by anyone else she had taken them all by the time I got back.


----------



## maree t (15 February 2013)

Crikey, I would definitely get advice from the police and keep a log of the abusive texts and calls etc. They will be able to give you advice and maybe have a word. What a horrible situation, I think I would be having a word with the person who lumbered you with them . Good luck


----------



## Elsiecat (15 February 2013)

I can't see what law you'd be breaking tying them up outside your own yard. I'd get the police involved. Good luck it sounds a nightmare


----------



## Oriel (15 February 2013)

I have considered the Police route but I'm of the impression that unless she's committed a criminal act - say assaulting me - that they wouldn't be able to get involved.

I've stored the abusive texts but unfortunately the phone calls weren't recorded. In the end I ignored them but she kept ringing from other phones and hiding her number. She's an absolute nightmare.

Its the worst time for it to happen as I'm alone during the day as I'm housebound after being thrown by my horse into a solid fence and broke my pelvis - I won't be up and about properly for weeks. I've never laid eyes on her but I she thinks she knows me and sends really personal (totally untrue) texts... Its bizarre I feel abused in my own home by her!

I would still like to discuss with a solicitor - can anyone recommend one? I think the BHS only give advice but can't actually act in any cases.


----------



## Ilovefoals (15 February 2013)

Gosh that sounds awful  No helpful advice but hope you get rid of her soon x


----------



## holeymoley (15 February 2013)

In what way is she vile? I'd be very cautious in the sense that if she's evil then she may harm the horses. Or she may harm your house etc! What ghastly people.  Definitely get the police involved because they will be able to track anything happening Ie abusive text etc which will have more against them if you end up in court .   Perhaps as others have said phone BHS they may be able to recommend you a good lawyer in your area .


----------



## wildcard (15 February 2013)

aww poor you this sounds awful, i would maybe give few days notice and explain if not moved off yard you will be getitng the police involved, maybe enough of a scare tactic to get them to move on!!  have to say dont have huge amount of faith in poilce when it comes to horse matters am afraid but still be worth a phone call to see where you stand!! agree with getting other liveries to take all valuable stuff away and lock gates yard etc as much as physically possible. do you have any friends who are quite 'strong' that maybe be able to help deal with them, or at least give you some support?? hope you manage to get sorted out xxx


----------



## Oriel (15 February 2013)

Thank you.

We've had 'difficult' people on the yard before (and have always dealt professionally with them to achieve a resolution) but in the normal course of events I wouldn't have even considered her as a livery had we met beforehand. 

Unfortunately we took the other YO's word as being true. I'm surprised that the other YO acted in the way they did as they are VERY well known in this area - obviously a lesson learned.... the hard way!!


----------



## luckyoldme (15 February 2013)

there was one at the first yard i was at.
The owner told her that if she did nt remove her horses by a given date then he would drop them off at her house.
The morning of the given date she removed the horses herself.
We all worry about being legal or doing the correct thing...but when you are dealing with people who dont worry about such things then desperate times call for desperate measures.
When you think about it if you can t get any help from the police then will the police really get involved when you take it into your own hands?
In this case the yo would actually have carried out his threat...but you might not have to go that far!


----------



## Scotslad23 (15 February 2013)

We had one of these situations, they really are council scum and generally they are all mouth!

Tell her to get her nags off your property by Monday morning or you will be tieing them up on the road outside. Make it very clear this is not a threat and then FOLLOW THROUGH WITH IT on Monday.

This is the only way to deal with these scum. Give the police a call (NOT 999) and log this as a potential issue. Supply them with all the details you have of this things adress, telephone number ect

Tell your liveries to keep everything locked up and to be vigilant.

I wouldnt be worried about the 'legal' implications. Its your land and your rules. These people rarely play by the rules and i doubt they can even spell the word 'legal'

Good luck and be tough. Do NOT be a victim.


----------



## Honey08 (15 February 2013)

I'm sure that the BHS helpline would be able to point you in the direction of a solicitor.

Poor you, it must be worse if you are laid up injured.

In the meantime, could you put the horse(s) in a seperate field away from the yard - even if it means putting in another gateway to the field, so she does not have any excuse to come on the yard and bother other people?


----------



## Polos Mum (15 February 2013)

The police should be able to give you advice on what you can legally do in the situation if you can get the number for your local neighbourhood bobby they will probably come out and have a chat to you - even her seeing their car in the drive might make her think twice about being so horrible in writing!

BHS can advise you also on what is within your rights - maybe try a letter of abandonment tied to their gate that states if they remain on your property 'uninvited' past x date (it the date of notice you have given them) you will take ownership and dispose of them as you see fit.


----------



## wench (15 February 2013)

Give her notice to leave your yard...


----------



## missmatch (15 February 2013)

Are you in a rural location? In our area we have a police officer who deals with things like this. He is a rural officer and he tends to be very much on the side of livery owners/farmers/land owners etc...Might be worth finding out if your local Police force has someone like this - Would be worth getting them onside.  If you are in Northants I have the details for our officer. Like others have said you just have to stand your ground. If theres no contract can you not accuse her of fly grazing? May be a way to have them removed xx


----------



## Adopter (15 February 2013)

So sorry to read about your accident and the situation.  If you contact a local solicitor,  if they are not specialist in the field you want they will put you in touch with someone who is.

The NFU can give legal advice if you are a memember. 

Dealing with abusive people is not only a problem in the horse world it happens everywhere, and the police often have trained people to help with such problems.

The old arguement is often that people do not know they are causing up set, so one way to start to let the woman know she has overstepped the mark is to write to her putting clearly down your expectations whilst she is on your property, how she will behave to you and your liveries, use of abusive language etc.  Once you have evidence that you  have let her know your standards and expectations it may help with resoltion in the end.  Ideally you need to get her to sign a duplicate that she understands your standards.  You would also need to record that she has no contract and that it is a temporary arrangement for a maximum period of whatever you did agree.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (15 February 2013)

Sending abusive texts IS an illegal act.  You definitely need legal advice.

ET, I must say, I'd be tempted to drop the horses back off at the other YO's place - she got you into this mess!


----------



## Stacy_W (15 February 2013)

Blake Lapthorn in Hampshire have an equine law department, a lady I believe.


----------



## siennamum (15 February 2013)

I had a family like this. They sound related.

I stabled the ponies and wouldn't let them turn out, they had to find alternative accomodation urgently. Shame for the ponies, but they had a pretty ***** life anyway sadly.


----------



## Oriel (15 February 2013)

Hi, thanks very much for all your advice.

I've just phoned the Police. An officer will come over to me tomorrow to take the details and hopefully we'll go from there.

Thanks again


----------



## Oriel (15 February 2013)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Sending abusive texts IS an illegal act.  You definitely need legal advice.

ET, I must say, I'd be tempted to drop the horses back off at the other YO's place - she got you into this mess!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, absolutely! This is what I'd like to do but I feel there may be repercussions

One of the problems is that she's been evicted from at least 3 yards and there is a blacklist that goes around the area so when she calls I expect a lot of yards will be 'full' when in fact they're not.


----------



## PandorasJar (15 February 2013)

Speak to bhs. The lack of contract means that they actually have rights beyond some contracts. They need reasonable notice which I was told was the payment period, from the end of the current payment period. So if one month, one month plus remainder of current month.

Get everything in writing. Apparently text is not sufficient. We were told it had to be a letter , I think signed for (possibly recorded).

If shes harrassing I'd get a restraining order


----------



## ossy (15 February 2013)

wench said:



			Give her notice to leave your yard...
		
Click to expand...

After you have heard what the ploice have to say I'd do this^^^  Give her 2 weeks to find alternative accoumadtion.  State the reasons for the notice eg abusive texts and on police recommendations.  State what costs are outstanding and need paying and state costs per day of notification period which are to be paid in cash prior to leaving.  Say that on the 14th day of notice if horse has not been collected you will be retaining her possessions untill she pays bill and leaves.  

Then go from there.


----------



## Springy (15 February 2013)

Oriel said:



			I have considered the Police route but I'm of the impression that unless she's committed a criminal act - say assaulting me - that they wouldn't be able to get involved.

I've stored the abusive texts but unfortunately the phone calls weren't recorded. In the end I ignored them but she kept ringing from other phones and hiding her number. She's an absolute nightmare.
		
Click to expand...

She is breaching the harrasment act.... you can get her warned under the harrasment act, its your yard there is no contract you can ask her to leave as soon as you like.

You can ask the police to attend to prevent breach of the peace also

Ring in on the non emergency number or pop in the station and spea to them about the harrasment and the options


----------



## Marydoll (15 February 2013)

Id speak to your local community police officer, show them the nasty texts and tell them youre wanting her off youre land for fear of assault
Id give her one weeks written notice to leave the yard, it was a temporary set up that has now come to an end, if you feel it is required, arrange for your local community police officer to be there when you give her the letter.


----------



## Oberon (15 February 2013)

Oriel said:



			I have considered the Police route but I'm of the impression that unless she's committed a criminal act - say assaulting me - that they wouldn't be able to get involved.

I've stored the abusive texts but unfortunately the phone calls weren't recorded. In the end I ignored them but she kept ringing from other phones and hiding her number. She's an absolute nightmare.

Its the worst time for it to happen as I'm alone during the day as I'm housebound after being thrown by my horse into a solid fence and broke my pelvis - I won't be up and about properly for weeks. I've never laid eyes on her but I she thinks she knows me and sends really personal (totally untrue) texts... Its bizarre I feel abused in my own home by her!

I would still like to discuss with a solicitor - can anyone recommend one? I think the BHS only give advice but can't actually act in any cases.
		
Click to expand...

If she has made you feel fearful or harassed then she has broken the law.

It does not need to be a physical assault.

I have known people be arrested for telephone and online harassment. 

The police can only get involved if you let them. Make a complaint and get some help.


----------



## fatpiggy (15 February 2013)

There was a nut job livery on my old yard, luckily  she left of her own accord but went to another local yard and slagged us all off and lied about us to the liveries there. Just a few weeks later I heard that she had had a major bust up with the YO and was escorted from the premises by the police, so yes, you can and should get them involved.


----------



## Oriel (15 February 2013)

The police are coming tomorrow evening - I'll let you all know what happens. I feel a bit more hopeful now that I'll get some help.

Thanks for advice


----------



## Vinney (15 February 2013)

Sorry to hear of your situation.  Just to let you know that abusive texts come under the harassment law and if you go to the police they have to act.  I know this because I had a situation with someone last year (not horse related) and the police went to visit the person in question and gave them an official warning.  If they were to contact me in an abusive way either by phone, word or text then they would prosecute. The warning worked and I had no more trouble.  As far as your situation with them staying at your yard, our yard owner has more than once threatened liveries who have caused problems to tie their horses up at the end of the road to get them off his land.  I believe he has acutally done this in the past.  Your land, your livery.  If there is no contract they havent got a leg to stand on in my opinion.  Just make sure they don't take it out on any of the horses or your property.  They sound like scumbags bullies to me.


----------



## scarymare (15 February 2013)

Best of luck with this.  Suspect unfortunately that the fact you don't have a contract will hinder progress greatly as if she's signed a contract its easy to give notice.  I suspect she hasn't got the gumption but she could really dig in if she wanted to.  

The fact that she sent the texts though (however unpallatable) will act in your favour as she has now broken the law.


----------



## smellsofhorse (15 February 2013)

If she is being abusive and Thretening then get police involved.


----------



## putasocinit (15 February 2013)

Wud be nice to know some details as to why these people are so bad, or is it just a misunderstanding, i do like to see both sides of the story.


----------



## Passtheshampoo (15 February 2013)

Wouldn't be surprised if local Police already 'know' the family. Good luck, hope everything sorted soon. A hard lesson learnt!


----------



## pixie (15 February 2013)

When did they arrive?
Have they paid for livery and was it for a whole month or just a week?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (15 February 2013)

Was going to ask if you were on the Surrey borders, but have just re-read your 1st post OP & see you are in W.Sussex.
I was having a deja-vu moment  as the livery from hell from round our neck of the woods did a vanishing act around 4 months or so ago - been chucked out of 5 yards in the previous 8 months it appears!
We reckon she only vanished as the last YO took A4 sheet with photos of woman with her totally unmistakable horse round just about every local yard & asked them to pass on into to everyone that they met! 

Hope you get rid soon!


----------



## Ceriann (15 February 2013)

Not quite the same situation but we have just succesfully evicted a licensee from our fields and the legal position is not dissimilar.  Your livery has no occupation rights, as such you are entitled to give them notice to leave (without a contract you don't have to follow a min period either).  If you can give them a reasonable amount of time it might be helpful but given the abusive texts there is no reason why the notice can't be short.  Give the notice in writing and if you don't deliver it personally send it recorded delivery.  As others have said be prepared to enforce the notice you have given - you are entitled to pack up their belongings and leave at gate and perhaps have the horse in its halter and ready to leave.  If you think the livery will be difficult inform the police - whilst evicting is a civil matter the police will attend to ensure there is no breach of the peace (we found them very helpful).  Call them to log the abusive calls etc too.  We found the whole process with our licensee very stressful but we were always clear and consistent and never showed any weakness or suggestion we would back down.  Our licensee eventually did back down and she left quietly!  Best of luck!


----------



## TheoryX1 (15 February 2013)

Poor you, nobody really needs this.  She sounds like someone our YO evicted about three and half years ago.  Similar stuff and YO just told her to sling her hook and it worked.

This is somewhat not very legal, but do you by any chance either have an OH, friend, partner, relative, son, father, brother etc who is built like a brick ***** house, with large muscles and plenty of attitude.  Ask him to tell her to get off your yard within 24 hours and mean it.  Sometimes desperate times take desperate measures.


----------



## Natch (15 February 2013)

Oriel said:



			I would still like to discuss with a solicitor - can anyone recommend one? I think the BHS only give advice but can't actually act in any cases.
		
Click to expand...

On the BHS helpline you speak to solicitors. You are quite right in that they won't act on your behalf but for legal advice, asking them to approve and advise what to say in wording of letters etc, they are worth their weight in gold


----------



## Ellen Durow (15 February 2013)

Oriel said:



			We've ended up being duped into offering a 'port in a storm' to a livery by another local YO. Turns out they are certainly not the decent types she said they were!! 

We need to get them off the yard ASAP for various reasons - not least of which is for the sanity of our other liveries.

We haven't given them a contract (which we would do in normal circumstances) as it was never going to a long term stay. 

Problem is that they are extremely abusive/aggressive. Over the last few days I've had abusive texts and phone calls right up to late evening. She really is a vile woman.

I know people will say tie the horses outside the yard and lock the gate but I've a nasty feeling we'd end up breaching a law of some sort.

Can anyone offer advice on what to do to evict her from the yard? We've already told her she and her friends and family are not to come onto the yard - they can go straight to the field to do their horses but that's all. 

We'll probably have to enlist the services of a solicitor - can anyone recommend one who is experienced in the sort of situation who is in the West Sussex area?
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, when will you people learn that you DO have a contract. Taking money for loan of a stable or grazing and facilities constitiutes a contract even where this is written down. 

However, to get down to the knitty-gritty, all you need to do is give her notice in writing. No need to give reasons . Just say her stable will be required on such and such a date or if she is at grass livery just say that you require her to vacate the premises on ..... , or at once, if you prefer but do give a date. Send it to her home address by recorded delivery so she can't say she hasn't received it. 

Don't get into a discussion with her, just stick to your guns. Where she goes is not your problem so be firm if she claims she has nowhere to go.


----------



## PeterNatt (15 February 2013)

Just in case you need a specialist equine solicitor or someone to carry out the eviction:

Specialist Equine Solicitors
Actons
Tel: 0115 91002200  Caroline Bowler

Mark Carter
White Bowker Solicitors
Tel: 01962 844440
www.wandb.co.uk
mark.carter@wandb.co.uk

Helen Niebuhr
Darbys Solicitors
52 New Inn Hall Street
Oxford
OX1 2QD
Tel: 01865 811 7000
       01865 811712
Fax: 01865 811 777
www.equine-law.net
E: equine@darbys.co.uk

Jaqcui Fulton Equine Law
Tel: 0121 308 5915
jf@equinelawuk.co.uk
www.equinelawuk.co.uk

Hannah Campbell                  (Specialise in compensation cases)
Tel: 01446 794196
www.horsesolicitor.co.uk
info@horse solicitor

Elizabeth Simpson Senior Solicitor at law firm Andrew M Jackson
Tel: 01482 325242
www.andrewjackson.co.uk
enquiries@andrewjackson.co.uk

David Forbes or Belinda Walkinshaw
Pickworths Solicitors
6 Victoria Street
St Albans
Hertfordshire
AL1 3JB
01727 844511

Mark de-villamar Roberts 
Langleys Solicitors Equine Law Group
Tel: 01904 683051
E: mark.Roberts@langleys.com
www.equinelawyers.co.uk

Elizabeth Simpson
Senior Solicitor
Andrew Jackson
Yorkshire
Tel: 01482 325242
www.andrewjackson.co.uk

Richmond Solicitors
13-15 High Street
Keynsham
Bristol
BS31 1DP
Tel: 0117 986 9555
Fax: 0117 986 8680
enquiries@richmonssolicitorsco.uk

Jacqui Fulton
Giselle Robinson Solicitors

Knights Solicitors  
Tunbridge Wells
Tel: 01892 537311
www.knights-solicitors.co.uk
Work with GRC Commercial Bailiffs
Senior partner very good on equine matters

Horse Solicitor
Tel: 01446 794 196
info@horsesolicitor.co.uk
www.horsesolicitor.com

www.laytons.com

Mary Ann Reay Charles or Chris Shaw
Shaw and Co Solicitors
Equine Law Specialists
Tel: 0800 019 1248
info@shawandco.com
www.shawandco.com

Arnold Thomson
205 Watling Street West
Towcester
Northants
NN12 6BX
Tel: 01327 350266
Fax: 01327 353567
www.arnoldthomson.com
enquiries@arnoldthomson.com

Tozers   www.tozers.co.uk

Eleanor Temple Barrister from Kings Chambers in Leeds
Tel: 0113 242 1123
www.kingschambers.com

Assistance with evictions
Tracy Wright
Shergroup Security
Equine Enforcement
Section 106
Eviction Common Land
Tel: 0845 890 9200
       07747 772 318

Andy Shaw
GRC Group
Commercial Baliffs
www.grcgroup.co.uk


----------



## horseandshoes77 (16 February 2013)

Oriel said:



			I have considered the Police route but I'm of the impression that unless she's committed a criminal act - say assaulting me - that they wouldn't be able to get involved.

I've stored the abusive texts but unfortunately the phone calls weren't recorded. In the end I ignored them but she kept ringing from other phones and hiding her number. She's an absolute nightmare.

Its the worst time for it to happen as I'm alone during the day as I'm housebound after being thrown by my horse into a solid fence and broke my pelvis - I won't be up and about properly for weeks. I've never laid eyes on her but I she thinks she knows me and sends really personal (totally untrue) texts... Its bizarre I feel abused in my own home by her!

I would still like to discuss with a solicitor - can anyone recommend one? I think the BHS only give advice but can't actually act in any cases.
		
Click to expand...

get in touch with police due to harassment, ask for a restraining order, she wont be able to enter your property, then agree a time date with others present (maybe the police) to pick up her horses and remove them 

sounds like a nitemare for you


----------



## Oriel (16 February 2013)

Ellen Durow said:



			Oh dear, when will you people learn that you DO have a contract. Taking money for loan of a stable or grazing and facilities constitiutes a contract even where this
		
Click to expand...

I haven't taken any money from her. Sorry I thought I'd explained that side of things but now realise I missed that bit out.


----------



## Oriel (16 February 2013)

Thanks very much for the info Peter!


----------



## little_critter (16 February 2013)

How did it go with the police?


----------



## Oriel (16 February 2013)

They're coming over this evening. I'll post later to update later.


----------



## GREYSMEADOW (16 February 2013)

I hope this nightmare is over for you soon.  My friend had a nightmare of a livery and upset the other only livery.  If you are Sussex based what about contacting:

http://www.dawson-hart.co.uk/site/s...esolution_east_sussex/equine_law_east_sussex/

I believe they sponsor some of the local riding club shows around this area.

Here is another link to a few equine related solicitors: 
http://www.solicitors.co.uk/equestrian-law/sussex-west/1/

I would also contact BHS if you are a gold member.  I have used their equine legal team before and they were really helpful.  Called me in the evening too.

I would give them notice to move within 7 days but make sure that you send the letter by Royal Mail Recorded Delivery (now signed for).

Good luck with the Police tonight - I think they will be only interested in the harrassment issues.


----------



## pixie (16 February 2013)

Any luck with the police?
If you haven't taken any money from her, could her horse/s be classed as abandoned?


----------



## Oriel (17 February 2013)

Hi,

The police came yesterday evening and were very helpful. She hasn't done anything criminal yet but they took full details and have everything on file now. 

Things have moved on a bit and she should be moving tomorrow (fingers crossed!!). The police were going to have a word with her but we decided not to go along that route in case we antagonised her and stopped the move.

It was no surprise to learn that she is known to the police. Also someone (not us or anyone on our yard) has reported her to the RSPCA and one of their officers attached a notice attached to the gate of her field .

..... She's a real gem !!!!


----------



## Polos Mum (17 February 2013)

Fingers crossed she's out of your hair, once she's actually driving down the drive with them it might be worth a quick call round local yards you're friendly with or a post on local horsey facebook groups to warn other livery yards.  

When I had one disappear on me leaving distruction and a large unpaid bill I politely described her horses and suggested anyone who was taking on someone who fitted the description should take a large deposit.  I don't think this is bad enough to be liablous (sp?!) or rude but I didn't want anyone else stuck in the same situation as me - it's not fair these people get away with what they do!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (17 February 2013)

Agree polosmum.

As long as what you say is unarguably and prove ably true, it is not libellous. Forums like HHO can't allow the comments cos they have no way to check the truth of it but on your own basis / platform you can absolutely state the truth and even name someone provided the above holds true. 

A fleet street journo once sued for libel against newspaper that said he was a misogynistic old git basically. And he lost the case cos the evidence basically said it was a true statement!


----------



## Polos Mum (17 February 2013)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			Agree polosmum.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks - to avoid any debate I deliberately did not say anything about what she did or didn't do but just suggested that if someone with XYZ horses turned up looking for immediate livery that the YO should take a large deposit. 

I'm pretty sure most YO would be able to work out that she was trouble on the basis of that glowing recommendation!


----------



## pixie (18 February 2013)

So has she left?


----------



## marmalade76 (18 February 2013)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Sending abusive texts IS an illegal act.  You definitely need legal advice.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, it's called harrassment and is something she could be arrested for.


----------



## fatponee (19 February 2013)

Any update OP?


----------



## Footprint (20 February 2013)

Bump..


----------



## Oriel (11 March 2013)

I can now breathe easy again as they have now left the yard.

After several false starts where she said she was all set to go but 'strangely' the prospective yards were suddenly 'full' she finally went. I feel so relieved!!

We did see a solicitor for advice but thankfully it didn't go the legal route in the end.

I will never take someone by recommendation again. I feel very angry with the Yard Owner who originally got us into the situation. She told barefaced lies to me directly over the phone. I did text her at one point when I was feeling very low (husband away on business and me housebound with a broken pelvis). I was in a lot of pain and feeling vulnerable with the problem livery texting me constantly so I thought I'd tell the YO just how her actions in sending this person to us had affected me. I was very measured and polite in my wording of the text but told her exactly what her actions were and what effect they'd had on me. She then told friends of mine that I'd sent her an abusive text! Some people don't like to hear the truth about themselves. If she wanted to see an abusive text she should have seen the ones I was getting from the livery !!

Anyway, things are now back to normal at the yard and I just need to get back on my feet again (literally) as the pain from my fracture is still excruciating 2 month on from the injury..... Does anyone reading this have any experience of a fractured pelvis?

Thanks to all who replied earlier on - it was very encouraging


----------



## _GG_ (11 March 2013)

I am very pleased for you Oriel. 
Regarding the broken pelvis, depends on the break but an old friend did it andshe wasn't back to normal until about 10 months after surgery, by which time she had quite a lot of strength building to do. It's one of those parts of the body that is very hard to rest as even when sitting or lying, it is bearing weight. 

Regarding the livery...good riddance and for the other YO...truth hurts and she is being defensive. Ignore it and any mention of it from others, just pull the, "oh blimey...had forgotten about all that" card. Problem gone, forget it and move on with a smile. If other YO can't do that...it's her problem not yours


----------



## purplestar (11 March 2013)

i havnt posted but i have been following this thread, thank god you got rid you can concontrate on getting better now !


----------



## honetpot (11 March 2013)

Good news. After it happened to me I decided that having a livery was just not worth the agreevation so I am having pigs instead.
  Never underestimate the harm these people can do. Its like someone moving into your house, sitting on your sofa and then getting annoyed and abusive when the homeowner complain that you've emptied the fridge.
   So when people are looking for small livery yards to rent this is why no one wants you.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (11 March 2013)

So pleased they have gone and you can concentrate on recovering oriel. 

You also did the right thing to inform the other YO that their approach was not on. 

Big best wishes for your recovery xxxx


----------



## Adopter (11 March 2013)

So pleased livery problem is now resolved and moved, now do look after yourself and get better.

There is nothing like pain to make you feel low, but hopefully as the weather improves things will improve for you.  I am not sure about pelvis, but I know with hip ops once healing is done the work to build up muscel strength again is really important and helps with the pain etc, so hope you get good physio when you need it.


----------



## wiglet (11 March 2013)

So glad you've managed to sort it all out - I can imagine your relief.

I broke my pelvis in two places - the result of a RTA. The surgeons decided not to operate on it but I did have to remain immobile (bed bound) for a 2 weeks (I was in hospital for this time) then when I went home I had to not stand/walk for another 6 weeks before I was allowed to try little steps. 

The cold weather won't be helping you - try and keep as warm as possible and make sure you take your recommended pain killer allowance. My doctors told me given time pelvic injuries heal well - you have to be patient.

After 5 months I was back in the saddle  No problems now but I'm not as flexible as I used to be and cold weather is still not my friend.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (11 March 2013)

Another who's followed this thread without posting on it.

We had a tenant from hell like this in a house we were renting out a good few years back; she was a nasty little piece of work and by god she knew her "rights" and loved to shout them out at us every time we were within earshot. Unfortunately the law is STILL very biased against the Wicked Landlord in cases like this, and so I'm so relieved for you OP that you've managed to get rid. Often things like this can drag on and you  have to resort to enforcement which is horribly unpleasant.

Hate to sound preachy, but am sure you've learnt a lesson from this It looks like both the livery and YO saw you were vulnerable and took advantage tho'.


----------



## bgray1981 (11 March 2013)

I once had a livery from hell. We were only a small yard and we told her that we were being investigated by the council regarding business rates/running a commercial business so we pretended that we were asking all liveries to leave as a temporary basis until the matter was sorted. Luckily she never asked to come back!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (11 March 2013)

Oriel said:



			Anyway, things are now back to normal at the yard and I just need to get back on my feet again (literally) as the pain from my fracture is still excruciating 2 month on from the injury..... Does anyone reading this have any experience of a fractured pelvis?
		
Click to expand...

I had 3 months on crutches and another month walking.  Make sure you rest and go back if it is still that painful.


----------



## ebonyallen (11 March 2013)

Go to the Police and have a word about the texts etc and see what they have to say, I would also be speaking to the other YO who has well and truly dumped on you and see what they have to say. I really hope that you can get something sorted soon.


----------



## NativePonyLover (11 March 2013)

I'm glad she's gone - must be a huge relief for you. Hopefully now you can concentrate on getting better. 

Our yard has recently got rid of a few nightmare liveries - that seemed weird but harmless individually, but together were awful & it creates such an unnecessary atmosphere. I don't know what posses people to act like that?!


----------



## Ginge Crosby (11 March 2013)

So glad for you OP - its horrible dealing with nightmare liveries. i'd be seriously peeved at the other YO. I can understand her wanting awful livery off her yard but if i was in that position i wouldnt palm her off onto someone else with a pack of lies. 

fwiw I'm always very very cautious about offering people temporary livery, or replying to those 'desperately/urgently' seeking livery, as there's usually a reason. I do wish we had a blacklist up here, but i spose the problem then is that when you get stuck with a bad apple you'd be stuck with it for alot longer! But thankfully as we're quite a small close-knit area news tends to travel fast anyway.

Good luck with the pelvis, hope you're on the mend.


----------

